# Wood R4 v1.05



## Another World (Apr 14, 2010)

*Wood R4 v1.05*
Update





Spoiler: Change Log











Special thanks to the Yellow Wood Goblin for your under-appreciated hardwork!​



Download



Official Bugs and Compatibility thread



Discuss


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow its really nice to see how fast this is updadating, congrats YWG!
What about the source?


----------



## lolzed (Apr 14, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Wow its really nice to see how fast this is updadating, congrats YWG!
> *What about the source?
> 
> 
> ...


that


----------



## redact (Apr 14, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait till he finishes cleaning it up first 
don't bug him about it or you may piss him off.  he's *not* obliged to release the binaries let alone the source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: forgot the 'not' :S


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, YWG is quick with these. 

Thanks a lot, YWG.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay ill wait, sorry YWG


----------



## Another World (Apr 14, 2010)

@rockstar: they were going out monday. i don't know if they were posted. PM me for a link to the site if you don't already have it. he has cleaned up all of the rpg specific options and fixed up the source. there are more fixes yet to come. so you might want to wait for sources, to do your project, until they are at that point. i'll PM you when i know more or you know where to find me on IRC.

-another world


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> @rockstar: they were going out monday. i don't know if they were posted. PM me for a link to the site if you don't already have it. he has cleaned up all of the rpg specific options and fixed up the source. there are more fixes yet to come. so you might want to wait for sources, to do your project, until they are at that point. i'll PM you when i know more or you know where to find me on IRC.
> 
> -another world


Yeah I know the site but the source wasnt there, thanks and Yeah  its better to wait for a few more updates I guess


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 14, 2010)

Is the changelog supposed to be missing in the download? I can't seem to find it (although I did get to look at the Wood RPG one)


----------



## lolzed (Apr 14, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Is the changelog supposed to be missing in the download? I can't seem to find it (although I did get to look at the Wood RPG one)


but its on the first post!who needs changelogs!


----------



## Another World (Apr 14, 2010)

the change log is an image in the first post of this thread.

this is the way all of my gbatemp exclusive files will be released from now on.

i hope everyone who mirrors my news without giving credit, copy/pastes my text word-for-word, has to take 10 minutes out of their day to retype the change log!

-another world


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> the change log is an image in the first post of this thread.
> 
> this is the way all of my gbatemp exclusive files will be released from now on.
> 
> ...


lol that reason works well enough for me (I was thinking that was the reason earlier). Your news relaying skills are awesome, we probably wouldn't know half the stuff happening without you xD.

-edit-
I think you forgot to credit Yellow Wood Goblin in the first post xD, but then again, I guess there is credit for YWG in the actual download.


----------



## Another World (Apr 14, 2010)

to be honest i don't get much stuff 1st hand. most of it has already hit 1 or 2 other sites by the time i post it up. so i'll link to the source where i found the news, which admits to the public that it wasn't my news. but with this, i put in so much work, i get pretty upset when i saw my news post word-for-word on more than 1 torrent site. gbatemp and myself should get credit for posting this news, and people should retype something before posting it. thats all i ask =)

-another world


----------



## redact (Apr 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> gbatemp and myself should get credit for posting this news, and people should retype something before posting it. thats all i ask =)
> 
> -another world



Yea AW you tell them! They do not appreciate your hard work!


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, that was fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love the new features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll update my FAQ tomorrow and maybe post a video about new content.
Thanks again for making the R4 worth something again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Post via iPod Touch-


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Apr 14, 2010)

Well damn, that -was- rather quick. =o
Thanks!


----------



## .Darky (Apr 14, 2010)

Guys, if I had the 1.04 version beforehand all I need to do is copy the new _DS_MENU.DAT to the Micro SD to update, right?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Guys, if I had the 1.04 version beforehand all I need to do is copy the new _DS_MENU.DAT to the Micro SD to update, right?


and _rpg folder, but backup your skins first


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 14, 2010)

sweet. a favorites feature...


----------



## .Darky (Apr 14, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> and _rpg folder, but backup your skins first


I see. Thanks.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hopefully this can get to YWG, but I don't think GBA booting is a limitation since the R4 firmware can do it.... as well as this (open source) program works: http://www.cryptosystem.org/archives/2007/...-mode-switcher/


----------



## r0ni (Apr 14, 2010)

5 jpeg's throughout the download is a bit extreme.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha love the images included


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 14, 2010)

r0ni said:
			
		

> 5 jpeg's throughout the download is a bit extreme.


There isn't enough.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 14, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> r0ni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, there should be at least 22 in all, with 9 of them hidden files, 6 of them secretly added to the ini files, and two hidden in the text files xD.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it the default skin!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 14, 2010)

Can someone mirror this file on mediafire or something.

Filetrip won't let me download. I restarted firefox and tried on IE!

Edit - Got it to download on Google Chrome.. thats odd. >_>


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 14, 2010)

Man, that update came quick.  With the R4 getting regular updates, I kind of feel like I'm in an alternate Universe, or something


----------



## OmarGudnyz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's been addressed already, but...  Is Wood R4 v1.05 compatible with the R4i SDHC which was released before the R4i SDHC 1.4 version??  Oh...Red Box


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 14, 2010)

OmarGudnyz said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's been addressed already, but...  Is Wood R4 v1.05 compatible with the R4i SDHC which was released before the R4i SDHC 1.4 version??  Oh...Red Box


At the point where you hear "DSi compatible" its an R4 clone xD.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Apr 14, 2010)

PLEASE, port this to DSTT!

And also, add .sav support, with that will be perfect.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 14, 2010)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> PLEASE, port this to DSTT!
> 
> And also, add .sav support, with that will be perfect.


Why don't you try it when the source comes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IIRC AW said that YWG won't be porting it to the DSTT.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 14, 2010)

I would just like to send out a huge thanks to YWG.

I reported a compatibility issue with NRL Mascot Mania and AFL Mascot Manor, an issue which I came across almost a year ago when the game was released, and it has finally been fixed.

I am probably the only one in the world to benefit from this fix, but still, THANK YOU SO MUCH YWG!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> I would just like to send out a huge thanks to YWG.
> 
> I reported a compatibility issue with NRL Mascot Mania and AFL Mascot Manor, an issue which I came across almost a year ago when the game was released, and it has finally been fixed.
> 
> I am probably the only one in the world to benefit from this fix, but still, THANK YOU SO MUCH YWG!


Yeah Ive seen you posting that In almost every YSMenu and Wood topic, Im glad you finally got it working


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 14, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> OmarGudnyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or even just SDHC.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2010)

YeAh. Thanks YWG.


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 14, 2010)

EPIC!!! YSG is on FIYA!!!


----------



## thiefraccoon (Apr 14, 2010)

was it announced when the source will be released?
i know the writer said it will be, but i don't remember seeing a date.


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 14, 2010)

thiefraccoon said:
			
		

> was it announced when the source will be released?
> i know the writer said it will be, but i don't remember seeing a date.


He didn't say when so I dunno, but if people keep begging he might not release it. so ppl better stop begging


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 14, 2010)

now that i think about it, i dont want this ported to the dstt, even though i have one.  First of all, the official dstt team will copy it, and put a fake killer in it.  Alot of clones r based on the dstt so ya :/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 14, 2010)

fastest r4 updates ever and even think this is the fastest wood has updated his own firmware... thanks again wood
happy about soft reset, for most ppl it is a followup rather than an update
EDIT: A lot of exclusive disclaimers (4 or so), i guess it was really leaked badly... (i saw it on 3 sites i think, just after i saw it on gbatemp (when it reached around 15pages))


----------



## Gamer4life (Apr 14, 2010)

hell yes i finally have soft reset you f*ck*ng rock Yellow Wood Goblin


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Apr 14, 2010)

In This Version Can You Enable Cheats?..BTW Thanks ALOT YWG Finally I can Play Alice In Wonder And Avatar!!You Are VERY VERY Awesome!!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> In This Version Can You Enable Cheats?..BTW Thanks ALOT YWG Finally I can Play Alice In Wonder And Avatar!!You Are VERY VERY Awesome!!


You could enable cheats in the last version too...


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Apr 14, 2010)

How To Put Cheats???I Need To Put USRCHEAT.DAT In The Cheat Folder?


----------



## Porobu (Apr 14, 2010)

yes


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> How To Put Cheats???I Need To Put USRCHEAT.DAT In The Cheat Folder?


Yes.... then go to a game, press Y, then X and select your cheats. Then press X to generate the cheat file for that game.


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Apr 14, 2010)

Also When You Generate There We Be A CC File For The Game??Thnx ALOT For Telling Me..Appreciate it Alot


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 14, 2010)

make sure you first enable cheats, then whatever has been explained in the earlier posts applies..


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Apr 14, 2010)

I Enable Cheat,Generated CC File But The Cheat Didnt Work..Help Pls?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2010)

Yellow Wood Goblin, do you accept donations?
You totally deserve them for single handedly reviving an defunct flashcart.

Edit: Another World, I appreciate how you feel about other sites mirroring the firmware without permission or credit, but putting 5 copies of the same "readme.jpg" all through the folders is a bit... anal.
Other sites might get the wrong idea about GBAtemp.


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Apr 14, 2010)

Umm After Enabling Cheats,I had to Restart My Case IN Ace Attorney Miles EdgeWorth...Ughh I Almost Finish It..Is This A Bug Or What?


----------



## r4li.com (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm the developer of r4li
we release a new firmware, too, based on AKRPG GUI.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 14, 2010)

r4li.com said:
			
		

> I'm the developer of *snip*
> we release a new firmware, too, based on AKRPG GUI.
> *snip*



what's different about your firmware, compared to wood r4 1.05?


----------



## canderousa (Apr 14, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> r4li.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probably nothing. Sounds like a greedy money hording site trying to make money on Wood's accomplishments. I'd boycott their card because they sound like a bunch of greedy scumbags!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 14, 2010)

canderousa said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up.
R4li is what brought the R4 back to life for a short period of time, their version of the firmware uses their own R4li loader insted of WOOD's so isnt it better having 2 teams supporting R4?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 14, 2010)

canderousa said:
			
		

> Probably nothing. Sounds like a greedy money hording site trying to make money on Wood's accomplishments. I'd boycott their card because they sound like a bunch of greedy scumbags!


The only way to tell is to check the compatibility, the differences, and other things. My guess is that they really did change the loader to their loader (though I don't know if that is for better or worse...), but its purely based on the fact that the _DS_MENU.DAT that they have is a different size from either releases of WoodR4.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there any way to install this so as to have both 1.18 and this firmware?
EDIT:
If thats not possible, is it at least possible to have moonshell 2.10 with this?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 14, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Is there any way to install this so as to have both 1.18 and this firmware?


Use R4denc and decrypt the 1.18 firmware or this one (_DS_MENU.DAT) and rename the output as *.nds.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Is there any way to install this so as to have both 1.18 and this firmware?


You could install both the __rpg folder and the 1.18 install files, but the _DS_MENU.DAT will determine if Wood R4 or 1.18 will load.

Why would you want to run 1.18 anyway? It's obsolete.

Edit: Nevermind, I had no idea you could do R4denc to create a .nds booter for the opposite firmware.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 14, 2010)

r4li.com said:
			
		

> I'm the developer of *snip*
> we release a new firmware, too, based on AKRPG GUI.
> *snip*


Says wood akmenu 1.04 in the help option.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Is there any way to install this so as to have both 1.18 and this firmware?


1). "Install" 1.18 firmware as normal.
2). Copy the __rpg folder to your card
3). Drag/drop the Wood _DS_MENU.DAT onto the R4dec.exe to decrypt it.
4). Rename the output file to WoodR4.nds*


*or Default.nds to have the R4 Menu boot it automatically at start up. You can then hold B during startup to cancel loading WoodR4.


----------



## trace (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks AW for all the help :](answering problems and questions people ask.)


----------



## z.g (Apr 14, 2010)

thiefraccoon said:
			
		

> was it announced when the source will be released?sources was released yesterday. and as result:
> QUOTE(r4li.com @ Apr 14 2010, 05:56 PM) I'm the developer of www.r4li.com
> we release a new firmware, too, based on AKRPG GUI.
> http://www.r4li.com/download/AK_Wood_Sepcial.html


wood firmware series licensed under GPL3. so, where is a full sources of your firmware?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 14, 2010)

That was fast. Glad that soft reset and the skin works without turning off the DS.
Thanks YWG!


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

r4li.com said:
			
		

> I'm the developer of *snip*
> we release a new firmware, too, based on AKRPG GUI.
> *snip*


Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help!
Wood RPG is freakin awesome!


----------



## Hackashaq (Apr 14, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> fastest r4 updates ever and even think this is the fastest wood has updated his own firmware... thanks again wood
> happy about soft reset, for most ppl it is a followup rather than an update
> EDIT: A lot of exclusive disclaimers (4 or so), i guess it was really leaked badly... (i saw it on 3 sites i think, just after i saw it on gbatemp (when it reached around 15pages))



Any help with the soft reset procedure would be very much appreciated.  I have it enabled in the global settings, but when I press *L+R+A+B+X+Y* in-game, nothing happens.  I've tried several games, all have the soft-reset option shown as "on (global)".  I've also tried *L+R+start+select* and nothing happens.  Thanks!


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2010)

Hackashaq said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wood R4 is derived from Wood RPG, which is based on Acekard firmware.
Acekard's soft reset function is L+R+B+Down.

...Or was it L+R+A+B+Down? I forget.
Anyway Wood R4 should use one of those.


----------



## Badablek (Apr 14, 2010)

soft reset : L+R+A+B+X+Y*+DOWN*

EDIT : L+R+A+B+Down


----------



## Rhonlore (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks to both again for this update. I was going to get a new flashcart but then Wood came along. Glad I held out


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Wood R4 is derived from Wood RPG, which is based on Acekard firmware.
> Acekard's soft reset function is L+R+B+Down.
> 
> ...Or was it L+R+A+B+Down? I forget.
> Anyway Wood R4 should use one of those.



L + R + A + B + X + Y on Acekard official

L + R + A + B + Down on AKAIO.


----------



## gamez (Apr 14, 2010)

hello

in the 1.04 by default when i switched on the console, the displayed directory was the last one i used, but in the 1.05 when i switch on the ds i am always at the root

who know how to have the same functionnality as the 1.04?

thx


----------



## gamez (Apr 14, 2010)

ok, the problem was that the file lastsave.ini was cleared, i think it is done by the soft reset...


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 14, 2010)

z.g said:
			
		

> thiefraccoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very good point! What are we or YWG going to do about it though?


----------



## guinness (Apr 14, 2010)

Anybody still having problems getting cheats to work, I noticed that cheats stopped working on my card after I trimmed all the roms (can't remember which trimmer I used). Re-trimmed them with NDSTokyoTrim, and now cheats work again.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> Very good point! What are we or YWG going to do about it though?


It was pretty obvious what was going to happen if YWG released the source code to Wood R4. This will be the first of many firmwares based on Wood R4, all the R4 Clone sites will have versions which they will say they made themselves.

If clone makers are happy to rip off the R4, then they are going to be more than happy to rip off Wood R4 and give YWG no credit at all. Because it looks like the Acekard firmware, expect to see many R4 clones now badged as Acekards.

Heck, look how EX4 DS have ripped off the Nintendo website, they couldn't give a shit.

If it were me, i'd kept it closed so it only ran on the original R4 and not the clones.

What can you do? Nothing. The cat is already out of the bag.


----------



## jerbz (Apr 14, 2010)

ive forgotten how awesome soft reset is.
its been so long since ive been able to do that.
i never could with loading commercial roms with moonshell or ysmenu.

=]

i have wood and i feel like its never gonna go away


----------



## basher11 (Apr 14, 2010)

woot! comes home today and finds this!

YWG is the man!


----------



## NDStemp (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Another World! Looky what I found.

*snip*


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Did the original R4li work with Wood R4 or did their team modify it to work on their card?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 14, 2010)

...they credit "gbatemp" and Normatt but not YWG or AW...


----------



## eyeball226 (Apr 14, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Hey Another World! Looky what I found.
> 
> *snip*


Yay, it acknowledges GBAtemp AND links back to this thread.


----------



## Black-Spore (Apr 14, 2010)

lol, i have so many firmwares i've downloaded. however i'm enjoying having wood!

thanks  Yellow Wood Goblin


----------



## Another World (Apr 14, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> EDIT: A lot of exclusive disclaimers (4 or so), i guess it was really leaked badly... (i saw it on 3 sites i think, just after i saw it on gbatemp (when it reached around 15pages))



yea, probably more next time. like i said before, i have no problem with anyone mirroring this file around the web. i don't get anything out of filetrip, i could care less where you download the file from. but when i work hard, talk to someone, build a relationship, and out of that comes exclusive homebrew, i expect the community to acknowledge that. all i would have liked to see was a "thanks to gbatemp.net and ywg for this update."

-another world


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 14, 2010)

I know it's stupid, but this little altered "Black" skin fits more the new "Wood R4" for "Original R4 Revolution"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Download here (MediaFire)


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 14, 2010)

Mkay, I updated my FAQ for v1.05.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 14, 2010)

Still not able to use as a loader


----------



## basher11 (Apr 14, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I know it's stupid, but this little altered "Black" skin fits more the new "Wood R4" for "Original R4 Revolution"?



looks good to me


----------



## Retal (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys how about this idea. Spam the GBAtemp exclusive image at least twice in every folder.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Hey guys how about this idea. Spam the GBAtemp exclusive image at least twice in every folder.


All that will accomplish is:
1). Excessive use of bandwith since the images would greatly inflate the size of the archive.
2). Increase the number of people mirroring 'Bloat Free' versions without annoying image spam.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was taking the piss, seemed sarcastic to me.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 14, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was just being sarcastic... well I hope he was.

I remember doing the same thing with a book that I owned when I was about 10.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get the source?
Or can someone PM me please?


----------



## House Spider (Apr 14, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get the source?
> Or can someone PM me please?


If you get it, PM me it.


----------



## trace (Apr 14, 2010)

IF someone has the time, how do i soft reset or exit out of moonshell2 in wood r4?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 14, 2010)

trace said:
			
		

> IF someone has the time, how do i soft reset or exit out of moonshell2 in wood r4?


Homebrew soft reset doesn't work... but there is something you can do.

1). Make a copy of WoodR4's _DS_MENU.DAT file on your desktop
2). Decrypt it (Drag/Drop it onto R4dec.exe) with R4denc
3). Rename the *decrypted* file to "R4TF.NDS"
4). Place it into \Moonshl2\resetmse on your flashcart
Now in Moonshell2, you can then press Start to bring up a menu and then "Exit to Firmware" to get back to WoodR4


----------



## basher11 (Apr 14, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> trace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good stuff


----------



## z.g (Apr 15, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get the source?


"wood r4 sources" and "wood rpg sources" is the same thing.


----------



## r4li.com (Apr 15, 2010)

blazingwolf said:
			
		

> Did the original R4li work with Wood R4 or did their team modify it to work on their card?



We work alone. The GUI of this R4 loader is built from the open source WOOD RPG. 

*snip*


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 15, 2010)

r4li.com said:
			
		

> blazingwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question, but what are the changes of the loader compared to the buggy R4 1.24 firmware (the changelog)?


----------



## r4li.com (Apr 15, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> canderousa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. The main difference between WoodR4 and r4li is the game loader. We use our own loader. anyway, the GUI is the same. The gui is come from the open source WOOD RPG. 
*snip*


----------



## VLinh (Apr 15, 2010)

That was quick! Any major differences between 1.04 and 1.05 to switch?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> That was quick! Any major differences between 1.04 and 1.05 to switch?



1. soft reset
2. game compatability
3. It's better?


----------



## r4li.com (Apr 15, 2010)

z.g said:
			
		

> thiefraccoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The part of GUI is open now. 
*snip*


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

r4li.com said:
			
		

> z.g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i know u guys r the r4 team and everything , but do u think u cud port this to the dstt?


----------



## eyeball226 (Apr 15, 2010)

They aren't the R4 team, and why ask them to port it to the DSTT? They have nothing to do with the DSTT. Since it's open source, it's possible someone might port it, but it's probably going to be a DSTT user.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

eyeball226 said:
			
		

> They aren't the R4 team, and why ask them to port it to the DSTT? They have nothing to do with the DSTT. Since it's open source, it's possible someone might port it, but it's probably going to be a DSTT user.



I know they have nothing to do with the dstt and ya the r4 team disbanded a long time ago, but they're kinda the closest thing. I was just wondering if maybe there's the slightest chance that they'd do it.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 15, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> I know they have nothing to do with the dstt and ya the r4 team disbanded a long time ago, but they're kinda the closest thing. I was just wondering if maybe there's the slightest chance that they'd do it.



Why would they want to do that for? They have no interest in the DSTT. You're pissing in the wind...


----------



## Another World (Apr 15, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









-another world


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 15, 2010)

Guess i'm going to hell, better get suntan lotion.


----------



## Wanted (Apr 15, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I know it's stupid, but this little altered "Black" skin fits more the new "Wood R4" for "Original R4 Revolution"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't stupid. Me and my OCD thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I hate being a newcomer even though I have been here 8 years+

Also Also thank you for this firmware it's appreciated.


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 15, 2010)

I will test it! Thanks Wood!!!

------------------------------------

After Change Skin or Language it is now restarting, fine!!!
Soft-Reset working!! FINE!!

WOOD, you can use my translation to Brazilian Portuguese:
http://www.4shared.com/file/V33TJRo1/lang_br_V5.html

I would be glad for it.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 15, 2010)

I find it extraordinary that the R4DS themes have such an influence on retention of its firmware. Seems many R4 users struggle/can't let go of the out-dated firmware in lieu of this exceptional custom firmware.
It almost seems if they can't dual boot with original firmware, then they won't ever change....once again, extraordinary!


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey! Why Wood didn't put the Brazilian Portuguese Translation into this new release?

Here is it: http://www.4shared.com/file/V33TJRo1/lang_br_V5.html


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 15, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














You nearly made me choke on my bread.


----------



## trace (Apr 15, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> trace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, i want to thank you for the help. but sadly i get a white screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's probably cuz i have a m3 simply (not sure if that matters). any suggestions, if not its cool


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 15, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Hey guys how about this idea. Spam the GBAtemp exclusive image at least twice in every folder.


Make it so that the images must be present in order to run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a serious note, many thanks to YWG. I did upgrade to an AK2i last year, but it's nice to know that the ol' R4 can still be useful.


----------



## joe_gamer (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice! Thank you YWG!!


----------



## kirokun (Apr 15, 2010)

anyone know a site where i can get cool looking ui for this firmware?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 15, 2010)

kirokun said:
			
		

> anyone know a site where i can get cool looking ui for this firmware?


Two best places are the acekard official site and ndsthemes.


----------



## windice (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you very much!
It's a wonderful & powerful firmwire


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 15, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I know it's stupid, but this little altered "Black" skin fits more the new "Wood R4" for "Original R4 Revolution"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like shit on the ds can it be fixed?


----------



## tinman4 (Apr 15, 2010)

i just want to know where i can get skins for this new r4 menu or at least what kind it takes so i can look them up. i know they go in th ui folder but thats it can you help?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 15, 2010)

tinman4 said:
			
		

> i just want to know where i can get skins for this new r4 menu or at least what kind it takes so i can look them up. i know they go in th ui folder but thats it can you help?


acekard.com


----------



## Cougar_II (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

You can use all the Acekard Skins

http://www.acekard.com/skin.php

put in the \ui\ folder


----------



## bumjeans (Apr 15, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Mkay, I updated my FAQ for v1.05.



Please update on instructions for Soft reset and how to boot back to Wood from Moonshell.

Oh does Moonshell 2.10 work ok on Wood?


----------



## CaTZ (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't find the option for wood to use a .sav files (instead of .nds.sav), or is it really not available?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 15, 2010)

CaTZ said:
			
		

> I can't find the option for wood to use a .sav files (instead of .nds.sav), or is it really not available?


The option isn't available at the moment. Supposedly someone might fix that.


----------



## gamgam (Apr 15, 2010)

anyone know how well this is working with pokemon HG and SS. I was getting a few crashes on the clean rom with 1.4


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

gamgam said:
			
		

> anyone know how well this is working with pokemon HG and SS. I was getting a few crashes on the clean rom with 1.4



i thot it was never suppose to crash


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 16, 2010)

gamgam said:
			
		

> anyone know how well this is working with pokemon HG and SS. I was getting a few crashes on the clean rom with 1.4



Hmm? This was fixed on v1.04.

Try:

1. Backing up your files.
2. Formatting your SD card with the "SDformatter" (Google it).
3. Re-install the firmware.

Oh, and it works fine on my card.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 16, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> i thot it was never suppose to crash


I tried it once when my friend was over. With a clean rom, mine crashed after some fairly decent number of events (60+ maybe?) that left the game still playable.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 16, 2010)

Just use the AP then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's what I do and it doesn't crash >


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the release YWG!


----------



## gamgam (Apr 16, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Just use the AP then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r4li.com (Apr 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly, we have nothing to do with DSTT.


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 16, 2010)

I noticed a bug in this release in Mario and Sonic Winter Games, the game freezes when you try to go to Adventure Tours, i have tried different save files, the previous release worked fine but did not fix the Icepeak bug sadly, i hope these two bugs are in consideration!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I tried using this on my R4i SDHC&RTS & my card isnt even recognized by my DS anymore >__


----------



## Depravo (Apr 16, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> I tried using this on my R4i SDHC&RTS & my card isnt even recognized by my DS anymore >__


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I tried using this on my R4i SDHC&RTS & my card isnt even recognized by my DS anymore >__


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 16, 2010)

If anyone wants them i've done a quick couple of Icons for the R4 Wood 
























To download click on each image, extract the downloaded archive to the root directory.

Note to AW: I didn't rip your YWG image from the sources post, I used a yellowed 'Balgron the Fat'.


----------



## 34®ß0*3® (Apr 17, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> the change log is an image in the first post of this thread.
> 
> this is the way all of my gbatemp exclusive files will be released from now on.
> 
> ...


Actually they could use an OCR (free-ocr.com) to change it to text.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> If anyone wants them i've done a quick couple of Icons for the R4 Wood



I like them all, now I need to find a reason to use it! Think dammit, think!


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Apr 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> If anyone wants them i've done a quick couple of Icons for the R4 Wood



wow..thank you!
so fast


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I like them all, now I need to find a reason to use it! Think dammit, think!


I forgot to add they are Icons for MicroSD cards. If you click on each one it will promt you to save an archive. Once downloaded extract it to the root directory of your MicroSD card. Next time you insert the MicroSD card into your PC you will get your chosen icon as the drive Icon.


----------



## zbmario (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow,It's so good!I love it


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 17, 2010)

awesome work tk_saturn


----------



## Toastbrot (Apr 17, 2010)

nice icons! could you  maybe do the same for m3 ds simply cards?


----------



## RaphaelGR (Apr 17, 2010)

Great work, just perfect! Bravo!


----------



## Coconut (Apr 17, 2010)

Um, I don't quite understand.... 
So does this work  on an Original R4 or is this only for clones? 
Because when I download it it say's R4 wood for clones...


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 17, 2010)

... how do you use favorites feature.

...also. does it still save as .nds.sav or .sav?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 17, 2010)

Coconut said:
			
		

> Um, I don't quite understand....
> So does this work  on an Original R4 or is this only for clones?
> Because when I download it it say's R4 wood for clones...



Original R4 how to:
1. Make backup on your NDS + sav files on your PC
2. Format SD card with Panasonic SD formater
3. Download R4 Wood HERE
4. Put _DS_MENU.DAT and the folder _rpg on your new formated micro SD card. (place in root)
5. Hold SHIFT and righ click on the folder on your pc were you put the .nds and .sav files and press on "Open command window here"
6. type in: rename *.sav *.nds.SAV 
7. Press enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. your sav files will now work with R4 wood.
9. Put the games and saves on the root of your SD card or in a Game folder
10. INsert the MicroSD card in your R4 + insert R4 in ds + Power up your ds and start the game of your choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. Play have fun and don't ask more questions


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 17, 2010)

Toastbrot said:
			
		

> nice icons! could you  maybe do the same for m3 ds simply cards?



I have thread with icons for other cards http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213692


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 17, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> ... how do you use favorites feature.
> 
> ...also. does it still save as .nds.sav or .sav?


Highlight the game you want to favorite and open the menu and click Copy. Go to the favorites folder and press paste. Your game will now be there in the favorites folder.

It still uses .nds.sav .


----------



## Cougar_II (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2. Format SD card with Panasonic SD formater



I will try it later but what does this SD Formatter gives me than a normal

*FORMAT X:\ /U /FS:FAT32*

doesn't gives me ?

Thanks eveyone...


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 17, 2010)

Cougar_II said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Windows formats them for it's own use and may use different block sizes etc than a SD device would. Devices such as the Acekard don't expect them to be formatted in this way and it can cause problems.

The Panasonic SD formatter formats them according to the SD Associations specifications, it doesn't for example allow you to choose the block size or filesystem.


----------



## princeEyeless (Apr 18, 2010)

why i can't play yu-gi-oh 5ds world championship 2010 reverse of arcadia (E)??it says that "unable to load the game"??how to fix that??please help..


----------



## Cougar_II (Apr 18, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> why i can't play yu-gi-oh 5ds world championship 2010 reverse of arcadia (E)??it says that "unable to load the game"??how to fix that??please help..




Hi,

Based on this site:

http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compatibility_list

it works fine with Wood R4 v1.05

Are you using a CLEAN ROM or a trimmed one ?

Seems using Trim Roms doesn't always work.

Try with a fresh clean rom and see if it helps...

I would also delete the .sav or .nds.sav for this game to make sure you don't have a corrupted .sav file for this game...

Good Luck !


----------



## danisson (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, nice work
However I thing you should make the R4 firmware support the M3DS bundled GBA expansion pak since YSmenu supports it :0
If you are going to do this I will only use woodR4 :3
...
oh and thanks for making this possible( now i can play M&L Bowser Inside History )


----------



## LordSturm (Apr 20, 2010)

Amazing job!
However there seems to be a severe problem with booting slot-2 devices.

I have a EZ 3-in-1 Slot2, the Wood R4 does a great job of putting a GBA game on NOR it but it can't seem to boot it...

I can boot the slot-2 device from stock NDS menu, and stock R4 firmware ( has custom frame ), when I boot from Wood R4 I get two white screens.

Is this a known limitation or bug?

Thanks!

EDIT: After trying the RAM mode with some other roms I found the RAM mode worked, but you can't boot a legit GBA game or a NOR Flashed gba game using the slot-2 button. ( I'm also having troubles with dialogues, they are fully flashing the nor but the progress bar never ends and the S1 card keeps blinking, also I can't load that same game to RAM to play. )


----------



## djbeske (Apr 20, 2010)

does this work with R4i SDHC? i want to buy this card but use it on my ds lite as a backup for my games.


----------



## Luziphir (Apr 20, 2010)

Forgive me for asking what's probably an asinine question, but how do you soft reset? The LRABXY combo from the original R4 doesn't seem to be working. I've made sure I'm using 1.05.


----------



## LordSturm (Apr 21, 2010)

djbeske said:
			
		

> does this work with R4i SDHC? i want to buy this card but use it on my ds lite as a backup for my games.
> 
> It says it does not support clones, stop asking. Last person who tried apparently broke his clone. ( Who knows? )
> 
> QUOTE(Luziphir @ Apr 21 2010, 06:04 AM) Forgive me for asking what's probably an asinine question, but how do you soft reset? The LRABXY combo from the original R4 doesn't seem to be working. I've made sure I'm using 1.05.



Press Dpad Down + A + B + L + R...


----------



## George Dawes (Apr 22, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> I find it extraordinary that the R4DS themes have such an influence on retention of its firmware. Seems many R4 users struggle/can't let go of the out-dated firmware in lieu of this exceptional custom firmware.
> Probably because the R4 UI was so simple and fast that it could be used by a two year old, yet gave all the info you'd need.
> 
> Simple, Fast, Effective.  The rules of a good UI, many other flashcart makers would be wise to take note.
> ...


Which works fantastically, just tested it and only two (obvious) mistakes.  Nice link, thanks.

Although for the amount of text in that jpg, it'd take less than 1min to type out anyway.  The only thing the jpg does is make it hard for the partially sighted/others with sight problems who may use a screen-reader.  Decreasing accessibility to stop someone copy/pasting is like throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## Another World (Apr 22, 2010)

LordSturm said:
			
		

> EDIT: After trying the RAM mode with some other roms I found the RAM mode worked, but you can't boot a legit GBA game or a NOR Flashed gba game using the slot-2 button. (



the slot2 button is for booting to nds passme mode. if you flash a rom to nor the rom will boot. if a rom is already in nor you will need to use the nds's firmware to boot into gba mode.

-another world


----------



## OnyLpJTRQR (Apr 22, 2010)

hi i have a little problem with wood v1.05 on R4SDHC, the games like browser inside & scene it twilight:

when i want 2 play this games (wood for clones.nds) = "unable save data, reset ur system or something :-)", for browser inside i create a sav file from ysmenu.nds, ok game works for woodforclones.nds now 2

duz any1 here have a .sav file for scene it twilight bahamut (usa or eur version), please my little sister is a fan of twilight, thx

I have a R4SDHC card and the game twilight dont works on it (version 1.34 white screens, ysmenu.nds errors, wood.nds = unable read save data, just like browser inside story)


please


----------



## OnyLpJTRQR (Apr 22, 2010)

nobody? with a .sav file for scene it twilight and alice in wonderland


peoples with orginal R4 card wood, its for a little sweet girl


thx


----------



## Caramujov2 (Apr 24, 2010)

This wood r4 is amazing. Running smooth on M3 Simply.
thanks!


----------



## xshoyz (Apr 24, 2010)

I love it if for no reason other than it's a benefit to having an Original R4. Looking at all those $3 knockoffs, it was a bit frustrating to remember the hassle of having to purchase two $50 prepaid visas because the first one failed! Yeesh.


----------



## Blade4474 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks guys you have made my flashcart so much better.
R4 is cool again!


----------



## Orel (Apr 25, 2010)

You still need Ez Flash 3in1 for gba games right? Or maybe not? 8D
(Just a hope ^^")


----------



## c45p3r (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone figured out how to use cheats yet?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 25, 2010)

c45p3r said:
			
		

> Has anyone figured out how to use cheats yet?



wow really? you go to settings and do it.


----------



## c45p3r (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry, i meant has anyone got any cheats i can use


----------



## c45p3r (Apr 25, 2010)

c45p3r said:
			
		

> sorry, i meant has anyone got any cheats i can use


what file does the cheat have to be and where would i put it


----------



## soupbandit (Apr 25, 2010)

Well i downloaded this and added files to root. I then tried maplestory ds and i got flashing yeti. I turn it off and retry , now i get a can't find ds_menu.dat or w/e. I check the microsd card , and everything is gone . In it's place is a file called t. It's o bytes and does nothing. I try to delete but it says it's an important system file , I click delete anyways and it says unable to locate.


----------



## Blade4474 (Apr 26, 2010)

c45p3r said:
			
		

> c45p3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cheat file that Wood R4 (Acekard 2) uses is called USRCHEAT and you can get it from gbatemp's own database: http://cheats.gbatemp.net/
When using Wood R4, the cheat file (USRCHEAT.DAT) is placed in the following path: root_r4\__rpg\cheats.
If the cheat file you require is not in the folder than you need to download it from the previous url.
To apply cheats whilst in the firmware, just hover over the game you want to use cheats for and then press Y and then X to access the games cheats.
In order to save the cheats you have enabled/disabled simply generate the specific file for that game (.cc file)
happy cheating!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 26, 2010)

i got wood r4. how do you know your version??


----------



## kelvinmiu (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, I'm also having a strange problem. I'm using a M3 Simply card with the Wood R4 v1.05.

I've used it for some time, the UI is pretty, but after a while just after turning the DS on, it would show "Couldn't find _DS_MENU.DAT" on my screen.

So I tried reading the card on my computer, and it just shows up that it has 0 bytes free..With no files inside the card.


Has this ever happened to anyone before? I mean, I would like to know if I'm screwed, or if there's any solutions.


----------



## soupbandit (Apr 26, 2010)

kelvinmiu said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm also having a strange problem. I'm using a M3 Simply card with the Wood R4 v1.05.
> 
> I've used it for some time, the UI is pretty, but after a while just after turning the DS on, it would show "Couldn't find _DS_MENU.DAT" on my screen.
> 
> ...


Read what i said a couple posts above. Exact same thing as me ;P


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 27, 2010)

hey guys what does tHIS MEAN?
WARNING
blahblahblah .cc exists, generate new one??
this happens everytime i want to disable cheats. its kinda crazy so please ANYBODY ANSWER


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 27, 2010)

ya what you do is go and disable the cheats to the game, then generate a .cc file so when you play the game (if you have disabled all the cheats) then all the cheats will be disabled..


----------



## kelvinmiu (Apr 27, 2010)

soupbandit said:
			
		

> kelvinmiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I read your post, but you had a 0 bytes file, I had absolutely nothing, and the memory stick was full (with nothing).

But I reformatted my card, so everything's deleted, it works and all, just all my saves and stuff is gone haha.
I'm not really fussed about that, but did you manage to fix it in any other way?


----------



## metroid4life14 (Apr 28, 2010)

kelvinmiu said:
			
		

> soupbandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happened to me on 1.18 before. I had to reformat and lost my saves as well. I think it's more an issue with the microsd than the r4... not positive though. What brand cards are you guys using?


----------



## kelvinmiu (Apr 28, 2010)

metroid4life14 said:
			
		

> kelvinmiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using M3 Simply, with a 1GB Kingston MicroSD.


----------



## Cafezinho (Apr 28, 2010)

metroid4life14 said:
			
		

> kelvinmiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A time, a had this to, I fix it with "pendrive or usb recover" something like that.


----------



## soupbandit (Apr 29, 2010)

How do i reformat


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 29, 2010)

make sure you back up all the data in your micro sd card into a folder in your desktop and then when u right click your sd card you'll get an option saying format.. that's how to go about reformatting @soupbandit


----------



## Dae'Von! (May 5, 2010)

the word youre looking for is obligated, not obliged   phbt  nub


----------

